# Canceling Temp. Vehicle Permit



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

A little less than a month ago, I moved down to Xalapa from Illinois. What an extravaganza! About 2 hours from our destination, after 3 days of travel, my route led me up some nasty mountain roads, which took a big toll on my vehicle and my loaded down 7x10ft trailer. Long story short, my transmittion gave out and set fire to the vehicle and trailer. We salvaged about a 1/5 of our things with the help of some police from a nearby pueblo. The suv, however, was left to burn, as no firefighters or federal police ever arrived. I was never given any report of the incident, but I did catch about 1 minute worth of video of it on my camera.

Is it possible to cancel my permit for the suv without returning to matamoros? I went to the Palacio Federal here, who sent me to some other office, who sent me to an SRE office, who said they didnt know where I should go. I called the aduana, who told me since I am not returning the vehicle they wont return my deposit, but that I'll have to talk to someone else about canceling the permit. I'm fine with not getting my deposit, I just want my paperwork in order in case I bring another car from the states in the future. Any ideas on where I should visit/do?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Cancelling Temporary Importation Permit*



kazslo said:


> Hi,
> 
> A little less than a month ago, I moved down to Xalapa from Illinois. What an extravaganza! About 2 hours from our destination, after 3 days of travel, my route led me up some nasty mountain roads, which took a big toll on my vehicle and my loaded down 7x10ft trailer. Long story short, my transmittion gave out and set fire to the vehicle and trailer. We salvaged about a 1/5 of our things with the help of some police from a nearby pueblo. The suv, however, was left to burn, as no firefighters or federal police ever arrived. I was never given any report of the incident, but I did catch about 1 minute worth of video of it on my camera.
> 
> Is it possible to cancel my permit for the suv without returning to matamoros? I went to the Palacio Federal here, who sent me to some other office, who sent me to an SRE office, who said they didnt know where I should go. I called the aduana, who told me since I am not returning the vehicle they wont return my deposit, but that I'll have to talk to someone else about canceling the permit. I'm fine with not getting my deposit, I just want my paperwork in order in case I bring another car from the states in the future. Any ideas on where I should visit/do?


Yes, I can help. My car was stolen in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero in Feb/07. It was found a couple of days later, damaged beyond repair and deemed a "write-off" by my Mexican car insurance company. It took me 18 months, (during which time I was refused entry into Mexico driving my replacement vehicle because the computer still showed I had a vehicle in Mexico - exactly as you fear), but I finally was able to obtain the official Banjercito "Importacion Temporal de Vehiculos Comprobante de Cancelacion de Adeudos Retorno Definitivo" certificate confirming the cancelation of that original importation permit. 

Contact me by e-mail at " [email protected]"


----------

